# How to contact Ryanair by phone?



## newgirl

Hi,

Does any know how I can contact ryanair by phone?

I have just searched their website and they do not make it easy to find a phone number. I am so angry that I have probably just missed it somewhere.

Can anyone please help?

Thank you.

_Title edited by ClubMan._


----------



## ClubMan

I found [broken link removed] with . Hope the premium phone rate charges don't make you even angrier! :eek


----------



## newgirl

Thanks Clubman.

Yes that makes me even more angry. I don't believe that is the only number to contact them on. If that is true then they are even tighter than I thought. I did ring them before about a year ago and it was not at that price!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## ClubMan

No problem!!!


----------



## sluice44

> RYANAIR is preparing a legal battle to shut down websites set up by disgruntled customers who are frustrated that they cannot make complaints online or over the telephone.
> 
> The company, which this week published its monthly customer service statistics, is furious that one of the sites — Ryanair.org.uk — published the e-mail addresses of senior executives.
> 
> Ryanair customers who want to make an official complaint can only do so by either writing to its corporate head office at Dublin airport, or by fax. Unlike other low-cost airlines such as easyJet or Aer Lingus, Ryanair, whose own website address is Ryanair.com, has no online complaints form or customer service e-mail address. It also has no customer service telephone number other than its reservation hotline, which doesn’t deal with post-flight queries.



there's more here from the (London) Times of Feb 15 2005


----------



## newgirl

Eventually thought to contact directory enquiries!!

So in case anyone else needs the number for Ryanair, it is 0818303030!!

Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Ceepee

This was in The Observer, 30 July 2006:

'Frustrated Ryanair passengers who can't get hold of the company's elusive and expensive complaints desk have been thrown a lifeline by MPs.  In one of the last early day motions filed before the House of Commons rose for the summer holiday (the timing surely is no coincidence), MPs took issue with the airline's record on such matters and provided a solution. 

They named and shamed Caroline Green, who is head of the department. "She can be contacted at greenc@ryanair.com and the geographical telephone number for the company's head office in Dublin is 00 353 1 812 12 12, which is cheaper than its high tariff 0871 number," read the EDM.

To table an early day motion costs approximately £300.  Seldom, I feel, has taxpayers' money been so splendidly spent.'


----------



## kiwijbob

http://www.cheapflights.co.uk/travel-tips/cheatsheet.html


----------



## jdork

Trying to change a flight at the moment and noticed these numberes

* Ryanair Reservations* : 
  Opening Hours: Saturday         0800 to 1300   
   0818 30 30 30 (calling from Ireland) 
  0871 246 0000 (calling from the UK) 
*   + 353 1 249 7788 (calling from rest of Europe) *


----------



## Brian123

*Ryanair 0844 545 6524 all services*

You can contact Ryanair on 0844 545 65 24 and its cheaper than 0871


----------



## Brian123

*Ryanair 0844 545 65 24*

Call Ryanair on 0844 545 65 24 I got through straight away


----------



## redwood park

On Ryanair site FAQ they give 0818303030 for reservations. Says National rate. What does that mean?  Is it a premium no? Thank You


----------



## Towernt

*Thanks for the number*



Brian123 said:


> Call Ryanair on 0844 545 65 24 I got through straight away


 
I called the number 0844 545 6524 and got through to customer service and saved a lot of money rather than phoning their 0871 

Thats why this number is very hard to find I suppose


----------



## Towernt

newgirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any know how I can contact ryanair by phone?
> 
> I have just searched their website and they do not make it easy to find a phone number. I am so angry that I have probably just missed it somewhere.
> 
> Can anyone please help?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> _Title edited by ClubMan._


 
0844 545 6524 from Brian's thread


----------

